# Mint baby cardigan Emu 8590



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

As some of you know, I have been trying to find a pattern that my mother knitted way back in the early 70's. Many thanks to all who aided me in my hunt. After knitting several patterns, I think that this is what I was looking for. It's Emu 8590. I changed the front bands because I hate knitting them separately.


----------



## Emteenest2 (Apr 12, 2016)

Lovely work and such a pretty spring color. As always, your knitting is wonderful and creative


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

That is beautiful. I love the color, style, and workmanship. I wish it would fit me.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Real nice


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very pretty, love the pattern!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

As usual, such a pretty cardy.Your work is immaculate Dee.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

beautiful sweater-love that color.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

So glad you found what you was looking for. It's lovely and gorgeous colour


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job. Love the color.


----------



## heidiholly54 (Sep 19, 2016)

Absolutely wonderful as usual! Love that color too!


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

That's a very pretty sweater. I'm glad you finally found the pattern you were looking for.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Lovely pattern, color and work


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

So glad you found the pattern. Your mother would be proud.


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

Very pretty baby sweater, thanks for sharing!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Where were you able to locate the pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful cardi in a sweet color!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So fresh and pretty.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet sweater and the colour is wonderful.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Lovely. So glad you found what you wanted. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful sweater - so glad you found the pattern.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful cardigan.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I love your little cardigan.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

So glad your search is over! You've knitted another gorgeous little cardigan in a very lovely color! 

Way back when I was a young mother I had a pattern leaflet (I think it might have been by Leisure Arts) with four patterns of baby cardigans with matching hats. I loved one of the patterns and made it over and over again for gifts. I have no clue what happened to that pattern, but it was very easy and I wish I still had it today. I could turn a lot of DK baby yarn into sets for gifts or donation and clear out a large amount of stash yarn!


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

frannie di said:


> Where were you able to locate the pattern. It is beautiful.


I bought it on Etsy.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

It's really cute and I'm sure you will be making more now you have solved the mystery LOL


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

gramknits said:


> So glad your search is over! You've knitted another gorgeous little cardigan in a very lovely color!
> 
> Way back when I was a young mother I had a pattern leaflet (I think it might have been by Leisure Arts) with four patterns of baby cardigans with matching hats. I loved one of the patterns and made it over and over again for gifts. I have no clue what happened to that pattern, but it was very easy and I wish I still had it today. I could turn a lot of DK baby yarn into sets for gifts or donation and clear out a large amount of stash yarn!


I only have 4 leisure art patterns and none of them have 4 cardigans and hats. I lost a pattern that I loved too, the only thing that I can think happened is that I gave someone a loan of it but can't remember. If I ask I feel they think I am accusing them, so I don't bother! I've searched everywhere but can't find it.


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Is this knit all in one or does it have as many pieces as the other pattern you use


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

You chose a gorgeous colour and made a beautiful cardigan....just like your Mom did, well done Deegle, so pleased you got the right pattern, sure to be your new "favorite " )
Sue.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Luckylady7929 said:


> Is this knit all in one or does it have as many pieces as the other pattern you use


It's done in pieces - 5 main plus the two bands - but I knit the bands in with the fronts, so just the 5 for me!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Such a sweet sweater. The stitch at the bottom is very nice. So glad you found what you were looking for.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice sweater. The color reminds me of a baby sweater I knit for my daughter in an aran pattern. I used that same color. Thanks for sharing your lovely work.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely color, beautiful work.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Deegle said:


> I only have 4 leisure art patterns and none of them have 4 cardigans and hats. I lost a pattern that I loved too, the only thing that I can think happened is that I gave someone a loan of it but can't remember. If I ask I feel they think I am accusing them, so I don't bother! I've searched everywhere but can't find it.


I think I may have given mine away, being tired of the pattern after making so many. When our 4th child and only daughter was born, I taught myself to crochet. The first sweater I made for her was from granny squares. From that point I crocheted quite a lot, and did very little knitting for several years. I'm sure it was during that time that I parted ways with that old pattern of knitted baby cardigans.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

So happy you found your connection to your Mom.
Again, another lovely sweater


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

You knit to perfection! And the color is luscious. Is it just an eyelet pattern?


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

fancythatfancythis said:


> You knit to perfection! And the color is luscious. Is it just an eyelet pattern?


It's eyelet with a knit 3, pass1st stitch over 2nd and 3rd, yarn forward.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

A lovely cardigan and such a pretty colour.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## youngie (Jul 25, 2017)

Your cardi's always look so pretty. Lovely work.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely ????


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

Love the colour


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Beautiful as usual. Very nice colour.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

So CUTE!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

So CUTE!


----------



## hollenbeck (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful❤


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pretty sweater!


----------



## lizziemolly (Feb 2, 2017)

Beautiful, Deegle, as is all your work. Could you tell us how you do those immaculate raglan shapings? My left - side and right-side shaping stitches never look exactly the same as yours do. Is there a secret? Many thanks.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

lizziemolly said:


> Beautiful, Deegle, as is all your work. Could you tell us how you do those immaculate raglan shapings? My left - side and right-side shaping stitches never look exactly the same as yours do. Is there a secret? Many thanks.


I like that raglan shaping too. It's very easy, say for example, the back:-
Right side row - Knit 2, purl 2 together, knit to last 4 stitches, purl 2 together, knit 2
Wrong side row - Purl


----------



## lizziemolly (Feb 2, 2017)

From the picture I had worked out it was something to do with the purl stitches, but couldn’t work out what. Easy when you know how! Many thanks for a quick response.
Liz


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

You did it again, beautiful work.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful sweater, 
glad you found the pattern you were looking for


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Love the color and such a pretty pattern.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad you got it,very pretty


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lovely cardigan xx


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I love this color for babies- lovely knit!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

The sweater is beautiful. Love the color. Glad you finally found the pattern you were looking for.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Love it!! Very beautiful knit and color!!


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It looks adorable and it’s good to know you found the pattern your mom knit.


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

Very pretty, I'm happy that you found the pattern.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What beautiful detail on this sweater...I love everything about it..Lucky you for finally finding the pattern...


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh my, Another winner! Total perfection! Happy to hear you were able to find the pattern— Thank you for sharing.


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

Aww, Deegle, I think it's so sweet that you wanted to knit something your mom used to knit. ???????? And of course, you nailed it. Your knitting is always so neat!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry double post


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

You do such beautiful work.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Such lovely work. Love the color too.


----------



## alliehb (Jun 23, 2016)

Whew! I'm so glad you were able to get the pattern. Having that feeling it's out there but not being able to see/find it is so hard to put down. Beautiful work. You must feel great! Looks lovely! On to the next!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Love the colour, and the pattern


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Glad you found it. Such a pretty colour.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

That pattern was worth finding. It came out really sweet, but then every sweater I've seen that you've made qualify for that description.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

very nice


----------



## onvaconhi (Feb 26, 2018)

What size needles and yarn did you use? The pattern needle size is a bit confusing for me. Any other changes to the pattern? Beautiful work! I'll add this to my next knitting project!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

onvaconhi said:


> What size needles and yarn did you use? The pattern needle size is a bit confusing for me. Any other changes to the pattern? Beautiful work! I'll add this to my next knitting project!


I changed the band's, that's all. The needle sizes are British sizes. I think they convert to US 3 and 6.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Emteenest2 said:


> Lovely work and such a pretty spring color. As always, your knitting is wonderful and creative


 :sm24:


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very pretty sweater.


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am also happy you found the pattern. I gave away so many and then start looking for them and then realize I gave them away.


----------



## onvaconhi (Feb 26, 2018)

Can I ask which yarn was used? I assume a DK weight to obtain the correct gauge of 13 stitches for 2 inches?


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely color and great work!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater. The color is just perfect for any child.


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Sooo pretty ❤


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Beautiful, as usual!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

onvaconhi said:


> Can I ask which yarn was used? I assume a DK weight to obtain the correct gauge of 13 stitches for 2 inches?


Yes, DK, I bought it in Aldi a few weeks ago.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

jael23 said:


> I am also happy you found the pattern. I gave away so many and then start looking for them and then realize I gave them away.


My problem is that I lend them out and forget who I gave them to! I lost a big box during renovations a few years ago. Luckily a friend had put them in digital format for me, but, I have to print them off before I use them, I'm old school! They wern't named very well and I can never find what I'm looking for.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

It's nice to see a traditional design being used - I loved my little ones wearing them!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice! :sm11:


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

This is such a perfect little sweater. I like your adjustment on the button bands, too.


----------



## harrry (Jun 17, 2016)

Deegle,you do such beautiful work,and for you,the beauty is inside/out,your kindness is as is beautiful as your work,I always look for your postings,each time I am reminded how many friends you have made, you never seem to grow weary at our questions and seem to want our work to be as beautiful as yours.When we reach our eternal destination{according to scripture}we will receive rewards for our service here, I can only imagine the stack you will have,don't know what I can say without getting a rebuke from adm,and I love this site,would hate to be bumped off.so back to this pattern could this one be increased to fit a 2/3 year old?Thank you much.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

harrry said:


> Deegle,you do such beautiful work,and for you,the beauty is inside/out,your kindness is as is beautiful as your work,I always look for your postings,each time I am reminded how many friends you have made, you never seem to grow weary at our questions and seem to want our work to be as beautiful as yours.When we reach our eternal destination{according to scripture}we will receive rewards for our service here, I can only imagine the stack you will have,don't know what I can say without getting a rebuke from adm,and I love this site,would hate to be bumped off.so back to this pattern could this one be increased to fit a 2/3 year old?Thank you much.


Thank you. I don't know is the simple answer. It only goes up to 18" which I think is 3 - 6 months, you would need it to be 22". It might be difficult to scale up because of the way the decreasing goes on the last few rows.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I always add the extra sts for the band. I think it looks neater


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Even if this is not the exact pattern you wanted, this is quite pretty and you've done a great job on it.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lovely and beautiful color.


----------



## kcdaisy17 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm impressed with your lovely baby sweater. Adorable. Your work is beautifully done.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Lovely, as usual.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

How very pretty. Mint green is so nice for babies.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful cardigan in a lovely color.


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Another beautiful sweater!????


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Glad you found the pattern ???? the cardigan is lovely and your knitting is perfect ????????


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Buffysdoll (Nov 8, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!!!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Deegle said:


> As some of you know, I have been trying to find a pattern that my mother knitted way back in the early 70's. Many thanks to all who aided me in my hunt. After knitting several patterns, I think that this is what I was looking for. It's Emu 8590. I changed the front bands because I hate knitting them separately.


Another of your simply beautiful creations :sm24: 
The pattern on the bottom is so lovely!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for the lovely comments, they are much appreciated.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

Love the colour well done


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Is gorgeous.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work and such a nice pattern.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks!


Deegle said:


> It's eyelet with a knit 3, pass1st stitch over 2nd and 3rd, yarn forward.


----------



## cordula (Aug 25, 2017)

lovely pattern
glad you found it at last
wonderful little cardigan


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovely sweater!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovely sweater!


----------

